# ديكورات وأفكار جميلة لغرفة المعيشة



## معمارية سعودية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

هذه صور جميلة لديكورات غرفة المعيشة جمعتها من مواقع مختلفة، قد تعطيكم إنسبيريشن في التصميم​ 



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
أتمنى أن أعجبتكم المجموعة ، ووفقكم الله أينما كنتم​ 
أختكم 
معمارية سعودية​


----------



## Yasser Al-Saleh (24 نوفمبر 2007)

Very nice indeed...Thanks a lot


----------



## محمد ظاهر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أروى (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الصور رااااااااااائعة
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ربيع الروح (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على روائع التصميم وانسجام المكونات لتعطي بيئة جميلة بما تحوي الكلم


----------



## معمارية سعودية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

ياسر الصالح، محمد ظاهر ، أروى، ربيع الروح

أشكر مروركم الكريم ودمتم سالمين


----------



## Mosaad (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بجد بجد
غرف رائعة وجميلة جدا وجزاكى الله خير
بس الصراحة فيه غرفه لما شوفتها وقفت هندها شويه وعلقت -ايه الفكر المفكك ده بس بردو تجربه تستحق المشاهده ويمكن يكون لها وجهة نظر
شكرا على المجهود الرائع.. تحياتى ليكى معمارية سعودية


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ^^

حلوين كثيييير .. مشكوووووورة وجزاك الله خير


كلهم حلوين بس حبيت البانو هذا اكثر شي : )






سلااااااام


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (24 نوفمبر 2007)

تصيم الفراغ الدخلي ممتاز حيث اختيار الاون وتالئمها مع الوظيفة ممتاز ايضا ترتيب الاثاث يعتبر نوعا ما جيد


----------



## معمارية سعودية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

أهلاً مهندسة هنادي صدقية​ 
أسعدني مرورك وتعليقك
هذه يا عزيزتي إن لم اخطيء إحدى لوحات Wesley Kandinsky
أو فنان متبني مدرسته​ 
وهذه بعض أعمال الفنان ويسلي كيندانسكي:​ 


 


 




 
نعم أعتقد أنه هو لأني وجدت هذه الصورة تحت البحث بإسمه​ 


 
وهذا الفنان روسي وأشتهر كثيراً بخطوطه وألوانه الجريئة التي تميل للحدة أحياناً والكيرفز على حد سواء​


----------



## معمارية سعودية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

م/جميل أسعد عيد قال:


> تصيم الفراغ الدخلي ممتاز حيث اختيار الاون وتالئمها مع الوظيفة ممتاز ايضا ترتيب الاثاث يعتبر نوعا ما جيد


 

فعلاً ان معظم التصميم الداخلي الحديث فيه استخدام ممتاز لكل فراغ بحيث يؤدي مهمته على أكمل وجه ، بجانب أنه يميل إلى المساحات الواسعة لإعطاء كل الأثاث حقه من الأهمية والبروز​ 
شكراً مرة أخرى لمرورك الكريم يا مهندس جميل أسعد عيد​


----------



## زيزو (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جميل اوى ورندر تمام في بعض اللقطات


----------



## رسول الفهد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوره صور رائعه جدا


----------



## crismis2000 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

صور رائعة وجذابة 

انا بحضر لشقتي الجديدة وعجبني لون الغرفة اللي في اخر صورة وراح انفذه ان شاء الله

شكراً الك كتيييييير


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير مجموعة رائعة والأروع وجودها ضمن مشاركاتك ومواضيعك مهندستنا الغالية

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eng.hashem007 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*جميل جداً ... وعندي سؤال صغير اذا كان لديك اجابة..*

نشكركي علي جهودلك الكبيرة معنا...
أعلم أنك مهندسة حاصلة على الدكتوراه من بريطانا و أنهم يهتمون كثيراً بالطريقة الصحيحة للتصميم 
السؤال هو : لدي مشروع تصميم مركز ثقافي أرجو منكي أن تساعديني في ايجاد فكرة أو فلسفة تصميمية جيدة ليكون مشروع مميز , وذلك من خلال خبرتك الكبيرة بالتصميم الصحيح المبني على أسس صحيحة .
وشكراً كثيراً لجهدك و تعاونك معنا
eng.hashem007
و يمكنك التواصل بالرسائل عبر البريد الالكترونيْ eng.hashem007*************


----------



## sasy0o0o (30 نوفمبر 2007)

صور فوق الرائعة
اشكرك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الثرواني (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود.


----------



## محمدعلاءالدين (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مدارس متنوعة بالتصميم الداخلي مشكوره


----------



## designer mido (1 ديسمبر 2007)

عاجباني أوي المكتبة دي ...أعتقد تنها تحمل فكر deconstruction


----------



## designer mido (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اسف ...معلرفتش ابعتها كصورة في الصفحة يا ريت حد يعرفني


----------



## designer mido (1 ديسمبر 2007)

صورة المكتبة


----------



## miss decor (1 ديسمبر 2007)

صور حلوه ومفيده جدا مشكوره معماريه سعوديه


----------



## كريم العاني (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للصور الجميلة 
بارك الله في مجهودكي


----------



## sasy0o0o (2 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلا designer mido المكتبة رائعة جدا والفرش حوالها مدى ايحاء بانها لوحة فن تشيكيلى رائعه


----------



## sasy0o0o (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا مرة اخرى معمارية سعودية على الصور الرائعه


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (3 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم



> أعتقد أنه هو لأني وجدت هذه الصورة تحت البحث بإسمه



مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورة جزاك الله خير

ما شاء الله عليك اخت معمارية فعلا مخلصة 
لكن خلاص ما راح اقول لك اذا عجبني شي اخاف اتعبك واخليك تبحثين عنه^^


----------



## نورالدين تو (4 ديسمبر 2007)

* بارك الله فيكى *ممتاز


----------



## عطور ليبيا (4 ديسمبر 2007)

صور روعة واعجبتنى كثيرا الافكار والذوق الحلو


----------



## محمدعلاءالدين (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورة على الصور


----------



## امه الله (4 ديسمبر 2007)

ايه العسل ده تسلم ايدك


----------



## bandrj (5 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورة ويعطيك العافية


----------



## م سعودي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

:85: مع الشكر والتقدير واتمني ان تتوالي المشاركة ........ وبصراحة تسلمي علي الذوق الرفيع ...


----------



## م / رانية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

صور وديكورات رااااااااااااااااائعة ألف شكر


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورررر صور رائعه جدا


----------



## ميرو (1 أبريل 2008)

كتير شيك وكلاس اوى


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (1 أبريل 2008)

حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةة 
وخاصة الالون انا احب الفواتح كثير كثير احس ان اللون الفاتح تقدر تدخل علية اي اثاث 


ولاتكون صورتك هاذي


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (1 أبريل 2008)

مجموعة رلئعة جدا من التصميمات الحديثة للأثاث نتمنى أن نخرج من الطابع الكلاسيك المتكلف الى هذه التصميمات البسيطة


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (1 أبريل 2008)

مجموعة رائعة جدا من التصميمات الحديثة للأثاث نتمنى أن نخرج من الطابع الكلاسيك المتكلف الى هذه التصميمات البسيطة


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (1 أبريل 2008)

مجموعة رائعة جدا من التصميمات الحديثة للأثاث نتمنى أن نخرج من الطابع الكلاسيك المتكلف الى هذه التصميمات البسيطة


----------



## المعمارية مزاري (7 سبتمبر 2008)

صور جد رائعة جازاك الله الف خير


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (7 سبتمبر 2008)

فرش رائع جداً


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكووووور جزيلااا
بارك الله فيك
واتمنى لك التوفيييييق
رمضان كريم


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (7 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله حاجة تاخذ العقل


----------



## سجادالعراقي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراجزيلا عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## ibtihal_yousi (9 سبتمبر 2008)

صور اكثر من رائعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## raghad (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
صور جميلة فعلا وتعطي افكار لطيفة للتصميم الداخلي
حتى الافكار اللي مو نفس تفكيرنا ممكن توسع خيالنا
وفقك الله


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (9 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوين كتير شكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## صلاح الجنيدي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الى الامام وفقك الله:16:


----------



## سمر الكيالي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الله يعطيك العافية صور جميلة ومعبرة


----------



## arch_alduribi (12 سبتمبر 2008)

فضيع...والله فضيع...


----------

